# Bilder(BMP) speichern



## apfelmänchen (2. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein problem, ich hab ein Progamm geschreiben, mit den ich Fraktalbilder berechne, diese möchte ich nun auch gerne speichern. Doch wenn ich sie als JPG speichere kommt es des öffteren vor, das in dem Bild Fehler sind. Darum würde ich die Gerne als BMP speichern oder halt irgendwie unkomprimiert. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

MfG
Javafreak


----------



## der JoJo (2. Jun 2008)

nims mir nich übel aber, http://www.gidf.de/
http://www.google.de/search?q=BMP+J...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## The_S (2. Jun 2008)

Speichers als png. Da isses komprimiert, aber verlustfrei. Gespeichert wird über ImageIO.write


----------

